# Paint Detailing



## Davec4 (May 23, 2020)

Hi Everyone.
Just wondering if any of you have used this firm for paint correction etc etc.Its the nearest place to me and could do with detailing in warmer climes.
"Detail Your Eye Candy"
Oakwood Ind.Est.
Snetterton.


----------



## Davec4 (May 23, 2020)

Hi guys/Gals.
As no one has recommended the above detailing company,can anyone recommend a company in Suffolk,Norfolk for me?
Cheers all....


----------

